# Suche einen Gästepass



## Kralup (16. Mai 2012)

Wie schon im anderen Thread geschrieben würde ich mich sehr über einen Gästepass freuen, da ich noch unschlüssig bin ob ich mir Diablo 3 zulegen soll. Da wäre das Antesten die perfekte Möglichkeit um auszuloten, ob das Spiel mich anspricht.


----------



## Kralup (17. Mai 2012)

Da man wohl hier wohl eher benachteiligt wird (auf einen wesentlich später erstellte Thread wurde sehr schnell reagiert) und es auch keine reaktion seitens der key-inhaber gibt kann dieser Thread getrost geschlossen werden.


----------



## Xathom (17. Mai 2012)

Könnte evtl daran liegen, das die anderen aktive Community Mitglieder sind und nicht nur einen Account erstellt haben um einen Gästepass zu bekommen.

Als Erstposter wird es sehr schwer bis nahezu unmöglich hier einen Key zu bekommen und wenn man dann noch rumjammert wirst du dir wahrscheinlich keine Freunde machen hier.


----------



## Kralup (17. Mai 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Könnte evtl daran liegen, das die anderen aktive Community Mitglieder sind und nicht nur einen Account erstellt haben um einen Gästepass zu bekommen.
> 
> Als Erstposter wird es sehr schwer bis nahezu unmöglich hier einen Key zu bekommen und wenn man dann noch rumjammert wirst du dir wahrscheinlich keine Freunde machen hier.


soll keineswegs als rumgejammere sondern eher konstruktive kritik sein alle gleich zu behandeln, hättest du in den verlinkten thread reingeschaut hättest du gesehen, dass der glückliche user dort sich auch erst gestern registriert hat.


----------



## Xathom (17. Mai 2012)

Soso du kritisierst andere Spieler weil sie dir nichts schenken wollen?

Normalerweise findet man sich damit ab wenn man nicht alles in den A. geschoben bekommt, 
niemand ist verpflichtet dir einen Key zu geben und wenn deswegen noch die ganze Community 
von dir kritisiert wird solltest du dir evtl. eine andere suchen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Mai 2012)

Auf Wunsch des TE geschlossen.

PS: Die vergabe von Test-Keys erfolgt von Usern. Nach welchen Kriterien diese entscheiden, obliegt den Usern selbst.


----------

